# 522 Pricing



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I just found a web site with a page that claims the MSRP for the 522 is $499!!!

Can anyone confirm/deny this? What the heck? 500 bucks??????

i feel I am being driven to leave Dish and sign up with the dark side ever on and on. I do NOT want to leave Dish but I want a dual tuner pvr more. I am running out of reasons to avoid the Direct Tivo (for pennies)...


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

The $ on a 522 are totally irrelavant. You can only get a 522 as a NEW DHP customer they cannot be purchased and DISH will only authorize them on NEW DHP accounts. If you are an existing customer the product does not exist.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

what is wrong with this picture??????


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

The MSRP for the 811 was $399 and special deals through Dish can get you the box for $149. Why get so riled up before the product and details are released?


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

sorahl said:


> I just found a web site with a page that claims the MSRP for the 522 is $499!!!
> 
> Can anyone confirm/deny this? What the heck? 500 bucks??????
> 
> i feel I am being driven to leave Dish and sign up with the dark side ever on and on. I do NOT want to leave Dish but I want a dual tuner pvr more. I am running out of reasons to avoid the Direct Tivo (for pennies)...


If price is more your consideration than timeframe, IMO, if you don't mind holding on for a bit longer before switching providers, you might want to do so until there is a definite price (which there really isn't yet, I don't believe).

Look at the 811 - every time they talked about it on one of the chats, it was another $100 more. And this was coming from Charlie's lips! But when they finally released it, it is now selling for $199 and some customers are getting if for $50 less than that. Dish might do the same with the 522 when they have enough in stock to turn 'em loose to the general public. It's definitely a receiver with the potential to generate a lot of hoopla and they may take advantage of that.

Personally, I got tired of waiting but your patience might be longer than mine.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I thuink the low 811 price is to hurt zoom, or doom as I think of it

Its a low quantity demand, not a mainstream product. With the programming commitment they have you locked in.

I seriously doubt the 522 will be as attractively priced unless the rumor is true and D upgrades everyone to a new 2 tuner DVRs, which would cost a minth but solve many other problems. helping security, multislot capabilties, and get all their subs locked in for a multiyear commitment.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

What rumor?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Bob,

Don't tease me. What rumor are you talking about?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Karl Foster said:


> Bob,
> 
> Don't tease me. What rumor are you talking about?


Crystall ball reports murdock is serious about replacing nearly ALL D boxes in the field. The manufacturers are gearing up for a major D DVR box increase. I heard this from a contact at E, and a relative who happens to work from a chip manfacturer.

I HOPE they stick with TIVO!!! no news on that yet

Like I said this is crystall ball material but looks good.

If you think about what we do know, D pushing for 100% LIL and their large base of single slot receivers a wholesale replacement may be nearly mandatory.

Think of the advantages! VOD capabilties, newsworthy, might help bring in new subs, all DVR, solves lots of guide limitations. plus done right it could mess with the hackers.

ALL DVR could help build the business by slowing churn to a crawl.


----------



## CivilizedAnarchy (Nov 22, 2003)

522 and 322 are out.
We have been installing them everyday since we got them.
Also we went through our initial stock of 20 811 receivers in
2 days. 18 new activations, 1 hd upgrade and one demo
for the store.

This new equipment is great too.
The software on the 322 and 522 are much more streamlined
then the regular 301 and 510 current menu style.

Lata, C.J.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

If Directv does change out all the existing receivers to a dvrs , that is going to cost a lot of money with 12 million customers. What about hd? Are they all going to receive a hd dvr receiver? It sounds on paper a good idea to slow churn but in practical application it would take a long time and a lot of money.

Maybe Rupert is going to use some of his cash from his other existing companies like Fox network , and Newscorp to finance this crystal ball prediction.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

Is there any reason why the software on the 510 can not be updated to match the menu style of the 522?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

well if pirating were REALLy made difficult many thieves might become paying subs?

Now how many might decide to pay? Then add in the income from DVR VOD and interactive services.

With a free upgrade they could give everyone a limited taste of DVR, then charge $5 a box or something to enable all features. Could support better compression too.

It will cost a fortune but have lots of advantages. Charlie planned on doing the same thing if the merger had occured.

Also might be a chance to make the boxes compatible between E and D. Probably a FCC mandate, that would support shared LIL saving more money.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think if DirecTv did go this route the following may happen...a new standard could be built into the receivers in which would allow for more compression and better signal integrity, and perhaps a chipset that would allow the receivers to be used with Dish Network satellites in case they shared the satellites in the future to come up with more bandwidth.

Also if they were to add all the local markets in addition to having all customers with a DVR, there would be a LOT of satisfied customers out there and a lot less churn. They could figure up how much more money they would keep by doing these things in which may make up for the money spent on these upgrades.

They could change out all customers in a certain order over a long period of time like 2 or 3 years by swapping out the customers that pay more for programming first and this may cause more to subscribe to more programming to get that receiver sooner. They could start by giving everyone that pays more than $100 a month, then those that pay over $80 a month, then those that pay more than $70, and so forth working their way down until most or all subscribers have the receivers replaced. Those that already have a DVR would not need one unless they chose to replace those as well. DirecTv could get these in bulk to save a lot of money as well and perhaps have some additional functionality in the receivers to allow them to bring in more money.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

These new dvr receivers that they would be using would have to have much larger hard drives in them then presently. Especially if they intend on using them for vod downloads of Starz, Hbo, etc. 35 hour hard drives don't allow much in the way of recording time, especially if you intend on downloading vod movies to them.

Either way the change over of all the customers in order to do this would make the Primestar conversions they did in the 90's look like child's play.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Crystall ball reports murdock is serious about replacing nearly ALL D boxes in the field. The manufacturers are gearing up for a major D DVR box increase. I heard this from a contact at E, and a relative who happens to work from a chip manfacturer.
> 
> I HOPE they stick with TIVO!!! no news on that yet
> 
> ...


I could possibly see D* and maybe even E* eventually go to an all DVR receiver line-up for new subs, however I doubt they would do a Free upgrade to all current subs, this would simply cost way too much money and would take too many years if ever to recoup their investment.



CivilizedAnarchy said:


> 522 and 322 are out.
> We have been installing them everyday since we got them.
> Also we went through our initial stock of 20 811 receivers in
> 2 days. 18 new activations, 1 hd upgrade and one demo
> ...


Yes but the 322 and 522 are only available to new DHP lease subs and are not available for sale to new or current subs.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wonder how much they would save by getting them in bulk by the millions. Thats bound to trigger a sizable drop in price.


----------



## bsobel (Dec 24, 2002)

boba said:


> The $ on a 522 are totally irrelavant. You can only get a 522 as a NEW DHP customer they cannot be purchased and DISH will only authorize them on NEW DHP accounts. If you are an existing customer the product does not exist.


This is not true. I picked up 2 from my local dealer the day they arrived, Dish authorized them without any issues. The only problem I had was needing the update for the quad lnb issue (which did come out a day or so after I picked them up)

Bill


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

bsobel said:


> This is not true. I picked up 2 from my local dealer the day they arrived, Dish authorized them without any issues. The only problem I had was needing the update for the quad lnb issue (which did come out a day or so after I picked them up)
> 
> Bill


How much did you pay for them?


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

bsobel said:


> This is not true. I picked up 2 from my local dealer the day they arrived, Dish authorized them without any issues. The only problem I had was needing the update for the quad lnb issue (which did come out a day or so after I picked them up)
> 
> Bill


If this is true, then I would find this slightly frustrating since I have gone through all of the trouble to change providers since the most recent Chat info said we could not do this. I only switched because I was tired of waiting for the mysterious 522 to finally show up, not because of service or price. :nono2: I qualify my frstration as 'slightly' because, since I have now switched, inaccurate Chat info is now classified SEP (somebody else's problem) and I will NEVER pay $25 to come back. :lol:


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

I would also like to know this....

<<<Is there any reason why the software on the 510 can not be updated to match the menu style of the 522?>>>

Should this be a new thread?


----------

